# Penis Size?....



## Honeypots (23 October 2008)

Please excuse what is probably a really daft question but...
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/3619217/an/0/page/0#3619217


----------



## AndyPandy (23 October 2008)

Interesting question 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 As a man, I have to try to answer, although I'm not certain of the answer...

Penis size (in all species) is primarily genetic. They come in all shapes and sizes, and it's not a problem if they are "smaller" 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, although sometimes it can become problematic if they are very large 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Testosterone may have an effect on the development and growth of the penis, so a gelding that was gelded at 6 months, may be less developed than one that was gelded at 2 or 3 years old.

Riggy boys may simply be "showing" more penis than others, as they will be closer to achieving an erection. So it may not necessarily be a size "issue".


----------



## cruiseline (23 October 2008)

My 20 year old retired International showjumper, who is a 16.3 gelding that thinks he is a stallion  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Was castrated as a 4 year old

Has the weeniest little penis which he loves to wave at all the girls 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 , but he is French, so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## jaffs (23 October 2008)

Speaking of little pricks...........
Have you seen Ken R's latest Hissy Fit?


----------



## AndyPandy (23 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
My 20 year old retired International showjumper, who is a 16.3 gelding that thinks he is a stallion  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Was castrated as a 4 year old 

[/ QUOTE ]

Very sweet 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Kinda...


----------



## cruiseline (23 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Speaking of little pricks...........
Have you seen Ken R's latest Hissy Fit?






[/ QUOTE ]

Just had to laugh at this one  
	
	
		
		
	


	












 Isn't he based in France!!!!!!!


----------



## Honeypots (23 October 2008)

Thanks AndyPandy... that all makes sense to me


----------



## Honeypots (23 October 2008)

OK..so thats that theory out the window then


----------



## AndyPandy (23 October 2008)

It does happen sometimes: geldings are able to achieve erections, and will mount and even breed mares (hence why geldings should not be kept with pregnant mares)... but (no offense to Cruiseline), her gelding probably only has "little willy" genes... so isn't "big" depsite the fact that he wasn't gelded until he was 4


----------



## cruiseline (23 October 2008)

LOL I did say he was French!!!!!!!! 

He has penetrated at least one mare I know of and is NEVER put in with the pregnant broodmares. He is a true gelding not a rig, and apart from his love of the ladies, he has no other stallion like habits.

He is a super uncle to the colts, as being older and a big chap, in character, not under carriage, he keeps them all in line.


----------



## AndyPandy (23 October 2008)

Sounds like a lovely old gent


----------



## andy1 (23 October 2008)

why when mention a willy problem you can't get a serious blinking answer from most. Do hope you can find your answer from somone serious


----------



## Honeypots (23 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Sounds like a lovely old gent 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

yes he does 
	
	
		
		
	


	





So do think that my friend should have her gelding blood tested? I suppose it wouldn't do any harm!!
He has mounted and as far as I could see fully penatrated my little mare. She is VERY up for it and can barely leave him alone. He occasionally poo's on poo's and have seen him wee on poo's too. He is generally a quiet chap but is seeing off the other geldings and I've noticed his willy dripping a little of what I thought was urine 
	
	
		
		
	


	




They've had him a year but this is the first time he's been in with a mare but he's been next one with no problems..


----------



## andy1 (23 October 2008)

I'd wait and see if your mare is pregnant first as it would save your friend some cash cos if she isn't then he isn't a rig.


----------



## AndyPandy (23 October 2008)

If he is a rig, then any sperm he produces will not be fertile, so pregnancy is not a way of telling, as she will almost certainly not get pregnant (even if he is a rig).

It is probably worth having it investigated for peace of mind, if nothing else, especially going by the observations you have made.


----------



## samstar (23 October 2008)

thankyou for that answer,  it is my horse in question and it has made me feel better that he can't make anyone pregnant, though can't answer for honeypots


----------



## AndyPandy (23 October 2008)

There are no absolutes in equine reproduction, but it is extremely unlikely that he could make any mare pregnant. However, if he mounted and penetrated a pregnant mare, then in would cause an abortion, so you should keep that in mind


----------



## samstar (23 October 2008)

Thankyou I will remember that you have been very helpful


----------



## JanetGeorge (23 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]


Penis size (in all species) is primarily genetic. They come in all shapes and sizes, and it's not a problem if they are "smaller" 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, although sometimes it can become problematic if they are very large 
	
	
		
		
	


	







[/ QUOTE ]

Yep - I'd agree with that.  My RID stallion is a BIG boy (in every regard  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and the colts I have by him are all similarly well endowed.  The stallion we stood last year was not a LOT smaller in height, but he WAS rather under-endowed by comparison and the two colts we have by him ARE smaller in 'that' regard than same age colts by the big boy.  (I haven't actually measured them - you understand - but with colt foals there's quite a bit of willy-waving goes on and it IS quite noticeable.)

The very BIG stallions can be problematic with smaller mares (try explaining to a male mare owner why your stallion might be too big for his mare!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and of course some mares are correspondingly smaller in the relevant department too!

We had a mare in to cover with the big stallion who LOOKED a decent size (16.3) and had foaled before (although she had been AI'd - we didn't know that at the time.)  After the stallion covered her she went down on the floor and did a dying swan impersonation - frightened the life out of me!  When the vet examined her, he found she was abnormally short - and had suffered a very badly bruised cervix.  I stuck a note in her passport to the effect that she should NOT be covered naturally, but AI'd.  The person who DID AI her previously MUST have noticed that he/she didn't even get to the elbow before reaching the cervix - if they'd done the same it would have saved her a nasty injury, saved me a VERY worrying couple of hours, and the mare owner a vet bill!


----------



## XVII (24 October 2008)

*watches the tumble weed roll by after the question is asked....*


----------



## Tharg (27 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
There are no absolutes in equine reproduction, but it is extremely unlikely that he could make any mare pregnant. However, if he mounted and penetrated a pregnant mare, then in would cause an abortion, so you should keep that in mind 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

If a pregnant mare allowed a gelding/rig/stallion to mount than could there be something wrong with the pregnancy or hormone issue?


----------



## AndyPandy (27 October 2008)

Unlikely. More likely that she is just in the 10% of mares that experience seasons (to some extent at least) whilst maintaining a normal pregnancy.

However, if it mounting &amp; penetration by any male horse/pony occured, it would almost certainly cause an abortion.


----------



## Tharg (29 October 2008)

Ah, so its like some women who still menstruate during pregnancy.


----------

